# Lost two rottweillers..........



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

..went missing from near Gretna this morning. Last seen on premises at 8 am. Possibly stolen as were tied up in garden. No more info available.
All the usual people Informed.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh dear, i hope they are found, i am surprised anyone leaves dogs in gardens these days, as there are so many dog thefts happening,but hope they are found safe


----------

